# Bug Report: L182 Caller ID Popup



## richr (Apr 24, 2004)

The caller ID popup no longer works. The numbers are still shown in the caller ID history.

120B
F051
L182HECD-N


----------



## tahoerob (Mar 22, 2003)

richr said:


> The caller ID popup no longer works. The numbers are still shown in the caller ID history.
> 
> 120B
> F051
> L182HECD-N


mine works.


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

Mine too! Been working all year since day one.


----------



## richr (Apr 24, 2004)

It worked before L182, doesn't work now. I have cycled the check in the "enable" box. May have something to do with the "fix" for the modem answering the phone. I'm using component outputs.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

I was wondering how long it would be before someone reported this...


----------



## David_Levin (Apr 22, 2002)

Well, my 921 isn't answering the phone anymore, so I'm relatively happy.

I haven't tried the caller-id lately (I only just plugged the phone back in), but it worked fine before L146 when they implemented a caller ID fix (and created the answering the phone problem).

So, it's like we're back to the pre L146 condition (no caller ID for some users). Obviously, this is the preferred solution for me (I'm not even sure I like the caller id - always forget to turn it off before I start a DVDR recording).


----------



## muenchris (Jan 16, 2004)

My caller ID is gone, too. It worked between 149 and 181.


----------



## ggw2000 (Dec 22, 2003)

muenchris said:


> My caller ID is gone, too. It worked between 149 and 181.


Mine works fine as it always has (lucky me I guess). I wonder if a smartcard reboot would fix this problem? Would someone (muenchris?) want to try this and report back? Gerry


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Try disabling the callerid popup, reboot the 921 by pulling the power cord, and then re-enable the callerid popup. That may get it back for you.


----------



## richr (Apr 24, 2004)

Mark Lamutt said:


> Try disabling the callerid popup, reboot the 921 by pulling the power cord, and then re-enable the callerid popup. That may get it back for you.


I gave it a try: No change. I also noted that only _some_ of the incoming calls are shown in the caller ID history.


----------



## Slordak (Dec 17, 2003)

I wonder if this is related to other devices on the phone line, or if instead it's related to the phone company. Why don't we take some sort of unofficial poll or survey (of the folks who use this feature) to determine who provides the phone service? If all customers of a certain phone company have working caller ID, and all those of another do not, then this obviously leads one to believe that different phone companies (or area codes) signal Caller ID in slightly different ways.

Of course, there could be no relationship as well, but maybe it's something worth investigating.


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

Slordak said:


> I wonder if this is related to other devices on the phone line, or if instead it's related to the phone company. Why don't we take some sort of unofficial poll or survey (of the folks who use this feature) to determine who provides the phone service? If all customers of a certain phone company have working caller ID, and all those of another do not, then this obviously leads one to believe that different phone companies (or area codes) signal Caller ID in slightly different ways.
> 
> Of course, there could be no relationship as well, but maybe it's something worth investigating.


Good thought, but unfortunately probably non-productive. If there is a difference in CID signaling (and there probably is), it will be by switch manufacturer (eg. Northern Telecom, AT&T, Siemens). Any given phone company will buy switches from various vendors depending on the requirements of the given C.O.


----------



## BarryO (Dec 16, 2003)

Mine worked flawlessly until L182. Now it seems to work 50% of the time. 

The call history doesn't seem reliable, either. Comparing it to my other Caller ID devices, it misses some.

--Barry


----------



## Raymond Simonian (Nov 22, 2002)

My caller ID stopped working also. The last caller ID in the history was on 5/19/04.
Should I wait until the next download to see if it gets fixed? There does not seem to be much else to do anyway.


----------



## David_Levin (Apr 22, 2002)

Checked today, and my caller ID is working fine. It does seem like we're back to the pre-L146 software.


----------



## borfhead (Feb 2, 2004)

Mine stopped working also....you don't realize how much you use an option...until its gone...


----------



## lapplegate (Jan 17, 2003)

My Caller ID doesn't work either. Iv'e had the 921 four about 3 hours so I can honestly say mine has never worked, along with all the other "joys" I'm encountering. I waited a long time for this thing so I can say I'm still very happy with it.

On another note, in an effeort to get locals, OTA and Movie channels (HBO) into the guide, I did the Don Landis boot. Went to a silver dish emblem, lost all remote and front panel control. It booted several times, the power light wouldn't come on, then it suddenly came back to life.

Since I have just gotten my first ever download, I'm hoping things will get better after it "calms down" in a couple of days.

Bottom line, problems or not I'm sure glad to see that big silver thing sittin there.


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

Mark- Do you know if they will put it back or will this be another Dishwire, as in "we can't make it work anymore so we will not support this feature anymore" ? I really don't care but my wife has now noticed it doesn't work and wanted to know if it will be back.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

To date, there's only been 2 versions of the code that control the callerid - the original (which we are back to now) and the updated which caused the modem to answer the phone.

I know for a fact that they do have someone working on this, but it's not getting the attention that the other problems are getting currently. Talking to the lead guy from Eldon that I had dinner with on Tuesday, the plan is to get it working in as many different configurations as possible. I do have doubts, however, that it will work for everyone all of the time in the end due to all of the different variables that the users can throw into the mix - various versions of wireless jacks, powerline options, DSL, phone over cable, the various switching technology, etc. 

This isn't the "party line", just my opinion. They may surprise me...


----------



## David_Levin (Apr 22, 2002)

I wonder if there is still something strange about the telephone interface in the 921.

The other boxes don't seem to be causing this much trouble. There have been issues with caller id on the 501 and 508 (but never answering the phone). Supposedly a grounding problem, and why the 510 has a three-prong plug.


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

It just seems so strange that 100's of different $10 telephones can have 99% reliable CallerID, as can a whole slew of cheap modems, but a $1000 top-of-the-line box can't.


----------



## gsalem (Feb 4, 2004)

My Caller ID was mostly working. Until it GSOD'ed right as the popup showed day
before yesterday.

Nice.


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

I haven't launched the new software yet but I just noticed, first time all week that my caller ID began to work again. I still show L182. Guess I need to do the power plug reboot. 

Mark, you are most correct on caller ID issues, even without the 921. Caller ID here does not work on some switching systems. I have one here and had to run a special primary line bypassing the switcher in my house for the 4 lines just to get Caller ID on some phones as well as the HT phone jack. I'm sure many of the varieties of phone line "variables" as you said can affect the caller ID. Everyone's system may be different and affect caller ID differently. Now if you have caller ID on a 6000 working and can't on the 921, plugged into the same line then I would definitly blame the 921. I would also say if you connect a caller ID unit or caller ID phone to where your 921 is connected and it works, then the 921 should work as well. 

Off to reboot now (begin a new OTA advernture?)to see if the new software will install.


----------



## lapplegate (Jan 17, 2003)

Mark Lamutt said:


> To date, there's only been 2 versions of the code that control the callerid - the original (which we are back to now) and the updated which caused the modem to answer the phone.
> 
> I know for a fact that they do have someone working on this, but it's not getting the attention that the other problems are getting currently. Talking to the lead guy from Eldon that I had dinner with on Tuesday, the plan is to get it working in as many different configurations as possible. I do have doubts, however, that it will work for everyone all of the time in the end due to all of the different variables that the users can throw into the mix - various versions of wireless jacks, powerline options, DSL, phone over cable, the various switching technology, etc.
> 
> This isn't the "party line", just my opinion. They may surprise me...


I'm glad they are working on this. The irony of no caller ID (I do have the history though) is that when trying tio decide between 921 & Tivo HD I stuck with Dish because Tivo didn't have caller ID.


----------



## Mark S. (May 14, 2004)

lapplegate said:


> I'm glad they are working on this. The irony of no caller ID (I do have the history though) is that when trying tio decide between 921 & Tivo HD I stuck with Dish because Tivo didn't have caller ID.


Lapplegate,

This may be a very silly question but you said you have the caller ID history, just no pop up when a call comes in. Have you gone into the View Preferences section and verified that you have the "Caller ID Pop-up" enabled? This may be an easy fix for you. Just thought I'd ask since you said you've only had it for a few hours.

On another note...my caller ID is also not working but I am leaning torward believing the problem lies with my 921's modem as opposed to the software. When I go into the diagnostics section under system setup and run a phone line test, it now says "Failed". My caller ID had been working flawlessly up until a couple of days ago and it suddenly stopped. I had always also "Passed" the phone line test.

I also had a similar problem like this with a 501 unit in the past connected to this same phone line.

Also, I have verified the phone line is good by hooking up a phone to the line and am able to get a dial tone.

Could anyone else who's caller ID has stopped working or for that matter has never worked, run the phone line diagnostic test under system setup and post here whether your 921 passed the phone line test. Maybe the 921 is susceptable to modem failure.

Thanks.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

I just added CallerID to my phone line this morning to test my 921, and it works with mine. I had 6 calls come in today while I was gone, and the 921 history showed all 6 of the calls. And then when the phone rang twice tonight, I got the popup both times.

A dumb question here - have you guys that are having problems with it again made sure that the callerid option is still turned on in your preferences?


----------



## lapplegate (Jan 17, 2003)

Mark S. said:


> Lapplegate,
> 
> This may be a very silly question but you said you have the caller ID history, just no pop up when a call comes in. Have you gone into the View Preferences section and verified that you have the "Caller ID Pop-up" enabled? This may be an easy fix for you. Just thought I'd ask since you said you've only had it for a few hours.
> 
> ...


Mark & Mark,
Yes my caller id is checked. I have even tried unchecking cord boot and recheck, all I get is history. The same line worked fine on my 6000 and I have a 508 & 510 that both work. I'll try the diagnostic.


----------



## lapplegate (Jan 17, 2003)

Mark Lamutt said:


> I just added CallerID to my phone line this morning to test my 921, and it works with mine. I had 6 calls come in today while I was gone, and the 921 history showed all 6 of the calls. And then when the phone rang twice tonight, I got the popup both times.
> 
> A dumb question here - have you guys that are having problems with it again made sure that the callerid option is still turned on in your preferences?


My CID would log most calls in the history, but would not display an incoming call.

Here is what I have found on the caller id popup not working:
Uncheck the cid option AND clear all history. Do a cord boot. check the CID (there must not be anything in the history). The display will now work one time only. Once that one call is in the history, your done, no more display. Clearing history, at this point won't fix it. You must repeat the entire uncheck, clear history, cord boot, recheck sequence and this will display your next incoming call only. I was able to do this several times in a row and believe me it's not worth the one cid display.
I don't know why it takes all of these procedures, but that is how it worked on mine.
Hope they can get this fixed soon, I really miss that cid display.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Larry, do you have DSL in your house? On your phone service, are you using just the basic level of callerid, or one of the upgraded services (ie security screening, etc)? I don't see that on mine at all, and am trying to narrow this down if I can.


----------



## lapplegate (Jan 17, 2003)

Mark Lamutt said:


> Larry, do you have DSL in your house? On your phone service, are you using just the basic level of callerid, or one of the upgraded services (ie security screening, etc)? I don't see that on mine at all, and am trying to narrow this down if I can.


Mark,
Just basic residential service. Plain caller id (the call waiting caller id is not available here). No DSL. My computer modem is on a second line here (so I can use the phone while online). Another odd thing. It is very selective as to what incoming calls it will display (after to boot process). If I use a phone on my modem line it will not work ever. If I use my cell it will display, the one time, until I go through the boot process. I have not had the unit long and my initial download was L182 and it went to L184 the next day. Maybe it will work out down the line or needed something from one of the previous downloads.
Thanks,


----------



## cnacht (Dec 24, 2003)

My caller ID was working fine until I got L184. I did power plug reboot and still no caller ID. I have basic caller ID. No DSL on the line and when I do a phone line check it comes out OK. Any word on getting this fixed because I am pretty lazy and miss it.


----------



## Mark S. (May 14, 2004)

Mine just started working fine again after four days without working. No changes made. Just stopped on June 1st and started back up again on June 5th. 

I think I may have disabled and then re-enabled the caller ID pop-up selection about half a dozen times and done two or three reboots immediately after it quit. None of this worked. I then called Dish and told them I was going to need to have the box dispo-ed. Then three days later out of the blue, it starts working again. Very strange.


----------

